# IEC visa with children?



## canadia (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi All,

Hubby and I have been talking about moving abroad for some time now. 

We like the idea of moving to Canada (Toronto area) - we've been there before & know some people (and we both like cold winters!)

We're looking at moving in June 2013. We have 2 children who will be aged 5 and 7 by then so we want to have a couple months to settle in and then for them to start school at beginning of school year (aug/sept). 

Hubby is IT/retail sales/project management, I'm office admin. We're both under 35 so we were going to apply for the IEC visa when it opens for 2013. This way we can be sure we want to make the move without making a huge commitment in terms of visas. 

I'm just curious to see if anyone else did it this way, with children in tow. As far as I know I'd have to apply for study permits for them. Also how soon after applying for the visa should we start looking for schools to enrol them in - bit hard to do this from here without seeing school or having an address I would have thought? 

Sorry for the long post, now that we're definite about making this real, I'm all up in the air on where to start 

All and any help or advice appreciated - thanks a mill!

Last thing!! I have no qualifications, plenty of experience but want to use my time to upskill and have something on paper. If anyone has advice on what I should aim to upskill to for the Canadian market I'd love to know! My background is in admin (reception/medical and accounts)


----------



## KKG (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi I am in this situation and would like to ask if anyone had any answers for this lady. I see it was posted some time ago I hope all went well!


----------



## canadabliss (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi canadia,

You won't have to apply for study permits for your children ones you get your working visa under IEC. There are several exceptions for study permits in Canada and some of them are:


minor children attending kindergarten;
minor children who are refugees or refugee claimants, or whose parents are refugees or refugee claimants; and
minor children who are already in Canada with parents who are allowed to work or study in Canada, and who want to attend pre-school, primary or secondary school.

When minor children studying in Canada without a permit reach the age of majority (turn 18 or 19 depending on the province or territory), they must apply for a permit if they want to continue studying.

To be able to apply for public schools you would need to show your address of the residence as every school has catchment areas.

You would be able to stay in Canada 12 month with your IEC open work permit and if you are planning to apply to stay permanently you might have to look into eligibility to apply and what is available. 

Some provinces require having formal post-secondary education to qualify. 

Here is the tip:

One option for you could be applying for study permit and get accepted to one of the post-secondary programs at the university. That way you would be able to get work permit for up to 20 hours a week and your spouse will get an open work permit extension after IEC. 

As soon as you graduate you can get open work permit for the duration of your studies and be definitely eligible apply for permanent residence with the job offer.

Here is an example of the requirements to apply to Ontario through Provincial Nominee Program.

Opportunities Ontario, you must have:
• Legal status to be in Canada, if you are already working or visiting Canada;
• A permanent full-time job offer for a position in an occupation that is designated as highly skilled (National Occupation Classification 0, A, or B) and has been approved by The Opportunities Ontario program;
• received an Employer Pre-Screen Approved Position Form, along with The Nominee Application package From an approved employer; and,
• At least two years of work experience In the intended occupation, or an Appropriate licence or registration in Ontario in a regulated profession.


----------



## KKG (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you so much for your reply. The study permit is something I would look into as I am currently studying accountancy and would wish to continue my studies in Canada. The aim is to be in Canada for next summer when the kids will be 5 and 4, so about ready for Kindergarten. It is good to know that I do not need to get them study permits. Thank you again!!!


----------

